# Do your rabbits like being picked up? (Poll)



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I'm still building a bond with Shiro having him for about 4 weeks. He'd let me pet him but just not carry him at all. Today, my friend got a new holland lop and she told me it was like she had her for years because her new rabbit would let her hold her and handle her very well while the lop doesn't even complain. I really envied that lol... Being able to pick her rabbit up on the first day of getting it while I try to spend do much time bonding with my rabbit trying to get him comfortable with picking him up -_-, I'm guessing my friend got lucky?


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 11, 2012)

Our boy hates being picked up! But he loves to cuddle  on his own terms


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 11, 2012)

For some reason this thread got posted twice, my apologies.


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 11, 2012)

My apologies, for some reason this thread got posted twice.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2012)

Some of ours like it and some tolerate it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2012)

Some of ours like it and some tolerate it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 11, 2012)

Agnes tolerates most anything from me. I can pick her up and carry her around anywhere....and most often I do 

While it's common for buns to struggle when being set down, she just sits there. Its like putting down a bag of flour. Plop. She doesn't move until my hands are away.

She is very affectionate and cuddly with me. Most of the time she wants to be on my lap, next to me OR following me. She's so funny.

I got her at 7 weeks and carried and petted and handled her from the beginning (after a brief period when we first got her to let her get used to her new home) and she has never fought me on it since. 

Luck? Personality? Me handling her? Still not sure why she's the way she is. Maybe a combination of them all........


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Sapphire lets us know when she wants to be pet, but try to pick her up and she'll rebel with every fiber of her being! She just can't be picked up! I've never had a rabbit this resistant. Shadowfax, on the other hand, doesn't appreciate being picked up, but he will tolerate it. I only pick him up if I have to.

I understand that envy, though. :wink

I'm curious if your friend's bunny is really young. I have a theory that may be way off, but maybe other bun owners can share their experiences. My theory (based just on what I've heard) is that young bunnies don't resist all that holding because they are simply too young, but once their hormones get in gear, they flip a switch and no longer like to be held. After that, they may or may not tolerate future picking up. 

If my theory is true, then your friend's bunnymay notbe so "cuddly" for long. All of my buns have been from rescues so they were already fixed and not so young. So my "theory" is no more than a hunch or suspicion. -- curious to see others' thoughts on this. (Is there just a limitedage window where buns can learn to "like" being held?)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 11, 2012)

I have two that like being held and two that tollerate it. They are all rescues and range in age from a year and a half to 6. My oldest and youngest are my cuddlers and are therapy rabbits. Becky will actually get upset and pout (bunny butt at dinner time) if she doesn't get held with undivided attnetion for at least 30 minutes a day.

Sophie, my newest bun would cringe when I pet her when she first came. Then last night she jumped up in my chair for a cuddle while I was watching TV! She's getting to like the snuggles too, and she's 4.

I think the big thing is that in my house, every furry (so I exclude the birds, turtles, and fish) gets a hug and kiss every day wheather they like it or not. Over time they really come to like it and, as Sophie showed me last night, come to find the attention.


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 11, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> I'm curious if your friend's bunny is really young. I have a theory that may be way off, but maybe other bun owners can share their experiences. My theory (based just on what I've heard) is that young bunnies don't resist all that holding because they are simply too young, but once their hormones get in gear, they flip a switch and no longer like to be held. After that, they may or may not tolerate future picking up.
> 
> If my theory is true, then your friend's bunnyÂ may notÂ be so "cuddly" for long. All of my buns have been from rescues so they were already fixed and not so young.Â  So my "theory" is no more than a hunch or suspicion.Â  -- curious to see others' thoughts on this.Â  (Is there just a limitedÂ age window where buns can learn to "like" being held?)



Her bunny is about 7 weeks, mine is about 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## Plex (Jul 11, 2012)

Nibbler has made it very clear that he does NOT...he has peed on me every time I've picked him up  He does tolerate it, no attempts to get away, for which I'm grateful. I'm quite happy to let him keep all four feet firmly planted on the ground, but it's nice to know I CAN pick him up if it's necessary.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 11, 2012)

Our first rabbit, Rascal, did NOT like to be picked up. She would let the kids hold her now and then but putting her back down was always a struggle. The next one, Bitsy, loved it when he was little (slept on our laps) but as he got older he was more reluctant. 

Of the 3 we have now, 2 like to be held. Winter would prefer to not be held but Hunny and Thumper don't mind at all. We can hold them pretty much however we want (on their backs, etc.) and they are fine with it. Winter won't fight us but she also doesn't seem to like it so we respect that.


----------



## Deek (Jul 12, 2012)

Howl is 5 months and has always enjoyed being on my lap if I am on the floor or couch and doesn't resist if I place him there for pats but I don't restrain him. If I pick him up and stand he'll only stay still for like 10 seconds then wriggle about. He's very much not afraid of heights and will make a jump for it every time.

For nail clipping I found this video the most helpful (esp the bit about the back legs...) less stressful for us both with the help of my housemate! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83UrYfAD6dA[/ame]


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 12, 2012)

my rabbit HATES to be picked up!!!!! he'll snuggle though


----------



## Ellie (Jul 12, 2012)

I literally can't pick up my bunny... he's too fast and I can never get my hands on him quick enough. Plus I"m afraid of hurting his spine which I'm sure never helps.

The 2 times I have managed to pick him up he made this awful crying sound like he's hyper-ventilating... it breaks my heart so I just never try anymore.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 18, 2012)

It's not easy to pick up my buns (they run away), but if I do, they wouldn't mind most of the times. But I try not to without a big need.


----------



## Erren (Jul 18, 2012)

My theory is that all rabbits are scared of heights. I can pick up my Charlie, but he does this little oooomph sound when you lift him like he's saying OH NO, then he'll snuggle, but he breathes quickly and he'd clearly rather not, so I only pick him up when he's being very bad indeed. Also he looks disappointed in me, stamps his feet and doesn't forgive me for at least 2 minutes. Lex doesn't like it much, although he forgives and forgets the instant he's back on the ground again. When you lift him though, he'll try and climb out of your arms onto your shoulder like a mad parrot and then get this look on his face like he's going to launch himself, so I only scoop him up quickly if I have to. He comes when he's called though and follows me about like a puppy, so I never really need to pick him up. And Fudgie... Ah Fudgie... She hates being picked up so much she doesn't even GET scared. She gets angry. Then she gets even. Trying to carry Fudge involves being relentlessly nipped by a furious fat rabbit who won't speak to you for days afterwards. if I carry her, she'll ignore me and run away from me for about a week, so I try really really hard to never pick her up. In return she will pay attention to me about the 15th time when I say, "GO HOME FUDGIE!" in the evening, she will eventually ramble across the garden and get in her hutch.
So no. that's the simple answer, they don't like to be picked up, and chances are they'll whimper, or stress, or run away from you and generally make you feel like a rapist.
However they will come and pester you for love once they trust you. lex chews my shoes if he feels I'm not paying enough attention to him, and he climbed into my lap the other night when I was watching tv. he's a bit of special bun though - I've never had one as friendly as him. Charlie, if I stroke him for long enough, til he's happy and chomping with happiness, will let me curl around him on the floor and cuddle him like a living teddy bear. But Fudgie says I can sod off. No Fudgie cuddles for me. She still loves to be loved though, and will flop out and doze while I pat her.
She'll even lick me sometimes. Lex practically washes me with love, he'll kiss anyone, the big tart, but Charlie will only occassionally give a me a quick lick on the leg and walk off like he's embarrassed and he wishes he hadn't. weird, brilliant little beasts


----------



## Mariah (Jul 18, 2012)

Kiwi was great when I got her at 6 weeks. I could pick her up and flip her on her back. Now... not so much. She shakes when I pick her up and starts breathing heavy. I only pick her up if I have too. She likes to be pet and will follow me around- IF she's in the mood for it.

Papaya is still ok to be picked up. I wouldn't say he loves to be picked up, but he dosent try to bite or scratch me. He will
sit on my lap to be groomed. He's 3.5 months now so I'm
hoping he stays like this.

Citrus- my previous bunny would fight tooth and nail if I tried
to pick him up, so I didn't, but he loved to be pet.

Star- my very first bunny, was 1 in million! She LOVED to be held.
I would walk around the house with her all the time, carrying
her like a baby.

I miss my Citrus and my Star. RIP beautiful babies.


----------



## Ashley B (Jul 23, 2012)

You could try picking your bun up, and if he allows you, give him a treat. Continue the process until you feel comfortable that your bun is okay with being picked up and handled!  I did this with mine, and it worked for all of them  Hope it helps!

-Ashley


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2012)

My only theory is that rabbits will act like rabbits and are very adept at training humans!


----------



## melglinski (Jul 23, 2012)

Skittles tolerates being picked up, but normally it is on her terms. She will come next to be and look up at me. If I don't acknowledge her she will stomp and wait to be picked up. She will also jump up on to me to be petted.:hugsquish:


----------



## erinmoveit (Jul 24, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Our boy hates being picked up! But he loves to cuddle  on his own terms


Thats exactly how Buck is. He wants to cuddle, be loved on and get all the attention but will pitch a fit if he gets picked up.

Wish Peanut loved attention, I would love to have them both to cuddle.

.... plus clipping their nails and grooming would be easier


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 24, 2012)

Bugsy doesnt mind at all. I personally dont think he enjoys it, but he doesnt budge. Oreo hates it and hates it badly. I dont try to carry her at all now. I dont like that she gets so worked up over it, you should see her eyes after, its sad. So now if I need to pick her up, I put her basket infront of her and kinda scoot scoot till she hops in and off we go lol. It works for us.

I dont think rabbits were made to be carried, at least thats my take on it.. so I wont force mine to be carried.


----------



## domho7 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine after nearly a year doesnt like to be picked up at all. When I go near her, she will run to a corner. :confused2:


----------

